# certains sites ne s'ouvrent plus avec safari ?



## mlumir (3 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai un mac book OSX 10.4.11. Depuis quelques temps des sites qui s'ouvraient sans problème ne s'ouvrent plus(page blanche blocquée ou safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir).J'ai bien google mais ne peux aller sur le site demandé. Pas de soucis quant à mail.Safari est: 3.0.4
Je suis novice et ne sais que faire ?merci de votre aide
lumir


----------



## bompi (4 Septembre 2012)

Ça peut être des erreurs temporaires de ces sites. Si tu as un autre navigateur (Camino ou Firefox par exemple), fais un essai avec eux.


----------



## pickwick (4 Octobre 2012)

mlumir a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un mac book OSX 10.4.11. Depuis quelques temps des sites qui s'ouvraient sans problème ne s'ouvrent plus(page blanche blocquée ou safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir)



oui j'ai eu aujourd'hui le même souci avec des sites comme www.nespresso.com ou www.cinemasgaumontpathe.com où on arrive assez vite à une page blanche en trois ou quatre clics, alors que tout fonctionne correctement sur Chrome au même moment.....

 C'est nouveau !


----------

